# Broken Corner while installing drywall.



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

If it were me, I would put another screw about an inch over and carry on with the install and finish. That happens pretty often.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree w/ Mike. Just finish the job.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, I was hoping for responses like that.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Bone head move? I looked at the pic. No blood, scorch marks or ladders laying side ways.

If that is you definition of bone head you are good. Hang out with me for a day, and I will show you what real bone head means.

As the above members say, finish it up and call it done.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

LOL
Believe me, there are DNA samples on every project I do.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

When I saw this I thought you were talking about screwing the drywall to the wrong side of the stud.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> If it were me, I would put another screw about an inch over and carry on with the install and finish. That happens pretty often.


Along with this and same for sides... I also tend to clean out the broken pieces so that I can fill in with "bag" mud.


----------

